# Courtside Monday Night - live from ESPN ZONE in Vegas



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

KXL
6:00pm - 8:00pm


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope I get to hear it tonight . I have been having major computer problems I had to reformat my hardrive the other day and I still cant repair my video or audio hardware .


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'll listen to it hopefully and post a recap.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Scheduled guests so far are Nate McMillan, Martell Webster and Sebastian Telfair. I'll be listening! But I'm too lazy to take notes and recap here, so I'll probably just help fill in any gaps (if there are any!).

-Pop


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Hopefully I can have this problem fixed by next week . I got you guys on the recap next week .


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

no time to listen. Please help with recap and/or updates.

Thank so much


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Nate McMillan is on. Talking about how he doesnt have any starters right now. Players have to work for their spots. With FA they might add a 3rd guard, Rice brought up AD, and Nate talked like he really wanted him. And that getting him would push Jack to being the 3rd PG. Talked to Zach, told him to stay in Portland and rehab that leg, doesn't want him at camp not 100%. Zach was fine with that. Talked to Ruben, he really likes him as a player blah blah blah. Nate says he doesn't like to lose, but this team is like the Chicago one was, and now look at Chicago, they have a very bright future. Says he hopes it won't take as long.

Thats what I've got so far.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Seattle is leaning towards Bob Weiss as their next coach. I think his first name was Bob or Bobby.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Talking about if Telfair is too young to be a leader. Nate says his first season, his teammates voted him captain, so it definitely isn't. But Nate says he told Telfair, he needs to call Zach, ask about his rehab, hows he feeling, and tell him in Sept. you guys should get together to play. Same with Darius, and the rest of the team. Nate says that the offseason isn't just a time you go and don't talk to the team until Oct. and Rice said thats kinda what it's been like the last few seasons. Nate says were definitely trying to change that. 

More I hear from Nate, the more I like him.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice and Barrett are talking about how Ruben playing the 4 is much better than Ruben playing the 3, at the 3 Ruben can't shoot, but when at teh 4 he doesnt have to, plus he can use his strength and speed to steal the ball. And if Miles can play 3/4 then it opens up time for players like Viktor.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> More I hear from Nate, the more I like him.




Me 2 this team needs to become tight


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Talking about if Telfair is too young to be a leader. Nate says his first season, his teammates voted him captain, so it definitely isn't. But Nate says he told Telfair, he needs to call Zach, ask about his rehab, hows he feeling, and tell him in Sept. you guys should get together to play. Same with Darius, and the rest of the team. Nate says that the offseason isn't just a time you go and don't talk to the team until Oct. and Rice said thats kinda what it's been like the last few seasons. Nate says were definitely trying to change that.
> 
> More I hear from Nate, the more I like him.


best quote i have heard from nate to date. The 01-02 UO bball team did that, Ridnour led the charge and all the team did all summer was bond,play ball, and workout...itl ed to one of the best seasons in oregon basketball history.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

The more i hear the mpre I am loving Nate!!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

The more i hear the more I am loving Nate!!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Martell is great!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Godangit. Stupid Monia isn't going to come down here until September.

*******.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Miksaid said:


> Godangit. Stupid Monia isn't going to come down here until September.
> 
> *******.


:raised_ey It's not like it's his fault.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

There was definately excitement in Nate's voice when he was talking about D. Miles and Ruben playing backup power forward this year. They can give other teams fits trying to match up with them. I got the impression that getting another backup PF is not a real high priority now.
I like the way Nate thinks. Instead of worrying how we match up with other teams, he's more concerned about putting a team on the floor that other teams will have trouble matching up with.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

We are too athletic a team to worry about matchups.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Is there anywhere on the web I can read a good recap of the show?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

thylo said:


> Is there anywhere on the web I can read a good recap of the show?


Go to O-Lives forum. There is a lady that is kind enough to recap the show. Scroll down until you get to the begining and then follow the threads marked courtside.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Another positive I heard on CSMN this evening.... Telfair stated very matter of factly that he learned something in last nights loss to the Mavs. When things started going bad and they were down by 15 points, he tried to carry the team with his own offense, hoping to catch back up. This caused the other players to become less involved and just made things worse. Now he realizes that he should have focused more on getting others involved more and not trying to do it all himself. The kid is learning.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Go to O-Lives forum. There is a lady that is kind enough to recap the show. Scroll down until you get to the begining and then follow the threads marked courtside.


 Thanks for the help over-mediocre man


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Go to O-Lives forum. There is a lady that is kind enough to recap the show. Scroll down until you get to the begining and then follow the threads marked courtside.


She goes by BBFan4Life. Her first post on tonight's CSMN is #204003. She gives a good recap in 12 parts.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> She goes by BBFan4Life. Her first post on tonight's CSMN is #204003. She gives a good recap in 12 parts.


 Wow! just got done reading the 12 part recap, and it's very well done. Kudos to BBFan4Life for the great job. I highly reccomend that anyone here who did not get to hear courtside check out the recap on Oregonlive.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Got the addy?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

http://www.oregonlive.com/forums/blazers/

You have to click at the bottom to go back to the first one.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

thylo said:


> Wow! just got done reading the 12 part recap, and it's very well done. Kudos to BBFan4Life for the great job. I highly reccomend that anyone here who did not get to hear courtside check out the recap on Oregonlive.


Someone tell her to jump ship and come to our board, she wont be sorry.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

graybeard said:


> Another positive I heard on CSMN this evening.... Telfair stated very matter of factly that he learned something in last nights loss to the Mavs. When things started going bad and they were down by 15 points, he tried to carry the team with his own offense, hoping to catch back up. This caused the other players to become less involved and just made things worse. Now he realizes that he should have focused more on getting others involved more and not trying to do it all himself. The kid is learning.


I heard that, too. How on earth can it take a summer league game for him to learn this? That comment by him really sounded like he was just saying things that people wanted to hear.

Which, to his credit, is better than sticking to his guns (a la Damon) and saying that he has to score to get his game going. Further, Sebastian has no history (that I am aware of) of not following through on what he says.

But if he's telling the truth, and he just LAST WEEK learned that he can't take over games by himself at the NBA level, then I wonder what took him so long.

Ed O.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I had an evening meeting scheduled for last night that was cancelled at the last minute, so I drove down to ESPN Zone to try and catch the broadcast. Got there about 5:45 and the place was packed - some sort of special event that a local radio station was doing in celebration of the All-Star game festivities.

Needless to say, after a 30 minute wait and no guarantee whatsoever that I could get a seat near to the CSMN broadcast, I went home.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Storyteller said:


> I had an evening meeting scheduled for last night that was cancelled at the last minute, so I drove down to ESPN Zone to try and catch the broadcast. Got there about 5:45 and the place was packed - some sort of special event that a local radio station was doing in celebration of the All-Star game festivities.
> 
> Needless to say, after a 30 minute wait and no guarantee whatsoever that I could get a seat near to the CSMN broadcast, I went home.


You should have tracked down the Trail Blazer broadcasting guys, they would probably have found a place for you. I'm sure they would have been happy to have a Trail Blazer fan with them down there in Vegas for the show.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Ruben at the 4? What is this some sort of joke? 

How about a bigger joke...that being Ruben on this team AT ALL.

Yeah let's keep Ruben and play him and Miles at the b\u PF, nothing says embracing the youth than playing Ruben heavy minutes, right? And just look at the wonderful results that numbskull Ruben got us last year when he played heavy minutes...MVP....lol....Is that some sort of sick joke? How about LVP? OR MCP (Most Complaining Player).....Or just dumbest player, how is that?

So Ruben plays the b\u PF (and Miles) and Outlaw, Khryapa and Monia can sit on the bench AGAIN....Lovely....OOhh...or maybe we can try and pretend Outlaw is a SG again.....What a mess this is

And do you think Miles is going to be happy about playing the b\u PF? Does this mean he will not start at SF? and how happy do you think Theo is going to be with just b\u center minutes?

Who cares right? As long as Ruben is happy.....

Somebody (Ruben or Miles) has got to go, and those of you thinking to keep Ruben instead of Miles need to have your heads examined.....Get rid of Ruben now, he provides LITTLE benefit that cannot be easily replaced By Khryapa or Outlaw, he is ridiculously overated on this board...and he certainly isn't worth all the drama (and ocourt stupidity) that come with him.....And furthermore, he has to be one of THE most overated defenders in the NBA......They ought to call him "Mr Overplay" but\c that is what he consistently does, overplays and takes DUMB chances, hurting our defense more than helping, and he isn't (and never was) the "Kobe Stopper", he can't stop anyone, and certainly doesn't command respect from anyone...

He is a waste of a roster spot, get rid of him now...lest he embarass this team AGAIN, by raping a babysitter, beating his wife, fighting in practice, menacing someone, or just plain saying something stupid.....


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> You should have tracked down the Trail Blazer broadcasting guys, they would probably have found a place for you. I'm sure they would have been happy to have a Trail Blazer fan with them down there in Vegas for the show.


I tried to get in to do this very thing. But they were way in the back corner and security was tight. The guys "guarding" the entrance overheard my conversation with the woman taking registrations and wouldn't let me in to go look for them....


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> Ruben at the 4? What is this some sort of joke?
> 
> How about a bigger joke...that being Ruben on this team AT ALL.
> 
> ...


Your opinion, which is at odds with the facts and with the views of practically ANYONE who is remotely connected with the future lineup of this team (thank goodness), has been noted.

I am sure Darius Miles is appreciative of your support.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Here is a full account of courtside from Olive; 



> BBfan4life's Courtside recap
> She's back! Forum regular BBfan4life posted recaps of each segment of last night's Courside Monday Night show on KXL and posted them in the forum.
> 
> I've aggregated her posts below. Thanks for all your hard work, BBfan!
> ...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> Ruben at the 4? What is this some sort of joke?
> 
> How about a bigger joke...that being Ruben on this team AT ALL.
> 
> ...


 I agree and disagree with you. I whould prefer that we get rid of Rube over Miles, but to discount rube's ability to play very good D and hustle basketball is silly. Ruben was the reason why the blazers won several games last year, and out of only 27, that counts for something. 
Now I agree that one of them should be traded, an my preference would be Ruben for a quality BU PF. That however is a longshot because ruben makes over 6 mil and has a trade kicker of another 2+ mil. Teams just don't want him. Word is that Ruben is untradeable for anyone who does not also have a bad contract, and the blazers are trying to get away from that. 

So if you can't trade rube, do you trade miles? I am not so sure on this. It would be nice to get an equal retrurn on his talent, but I think that most people here realize that because of his lack of consistancy on court and minor off court issues, his stock has dropped. Also he has a fairly high contract. Most of the PF's that we could get back for miles would be much less talented. So if we lose on talent, I would say keep him too, and perhaps he can play his way to a trade by the deadline, or next year miles or ruben could be traded. 

It's easy to say we should not keep both, but we must look at the alternative, getting back either a dongsucking player or a dongsucking contract.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

thylo said:


> It's easy to say we should not keep both, but we must look at the alternative, getting back either a dongsucking player or a dongsucking contract.


I'd happily go with the former if such player had an expiring contract.

I'd be even more giddy if we could get such a player for DA.

When things look the bleakest, that's when you call Isiah.

Ruben + DA = Penny

Would he be foolish enough to make that deal? I wouldn't put it past him...


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

thylo said:


> It's easy to say we should not keep both, but we must look at the alternative, getting back either a dongsucking player or a dongsucking contract.


I sure hope Ed is happy with what he hath wrought. Because I have never seen so many references to suction applied to the tail end of a doorbell's chime before.


:biggrin: 


iWatas


----------

